# LED Intensity Rating Question for you LED experts!



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow - it's great to be back for another year. 

Question: I'm shopping for Ultra Bright LED's. I want to make some spots for some tombstones and some spots for highlighting monsters. Fairly close up stuff.

However - there is a quasi seismic jump in price between the "sub" 10000 mcd ultra bright LED's and the LEDs 1000 mcd and over.

As an example: quantity:100 5000mcd bright blue = $1.99
quantity:50 13000mcd bright blue = $3

So I get half as much at a buck more - for the stronger lights.

Can I use the less expensive options and save a decent amount of money and be fairly happy with the result? Say - 4 to 6 LED's in a spot?

Thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Edwood, the how-to I put together recently http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7113has some pictures with 7 led blue LEDs at 13,000mcd each, for example the scarecrow.

I think the key is intensity, 13,000 mcd is more than double the 5,000 mcd of the less expensive LEDs, for only 30% more in cost. The forward voltage and current are probably about the same between the 2, which means you'll get more light for your battery life from the 13,000 mcd. Some would argue that you should not bother getting LEDs with less than 20,000 mcd, but personally I am very happy with the performance I got from the 13,000 mcd LEDs.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah - I've been all over your how to this morning.... it's priceless information. Many thanks.

If you put it that way - I agree. I think I just have to be more selective in my colors than getting "100 of everything!" 

I'll let you know what I order... 

Thanks again!

One question - do you have FAVORITE colors? Ones that tend to work better?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, my question is where the heck your getting led's that cheap!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The how-to describes where to find LED's, the prices are typical of those available on ebay auctions from China. Even with added shipping you can get high intensity LED for less than 20 cents a piece.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Ebay and shipped from hongkong is usually where I get mine, but he was saying 1.99 for 100 leds. That's .02 a piece. I usually pay 12.00 with shipping for 100 5mm 3000-9000 mcd, which is still alot better than any domestic, faster shipping source I have found.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

gadget-evilusions said:


> Ebay and shipped from hongkong is usually where I get mine, but he was saying 1.99 for 100 leds. That's .02 a piece. I usually pay 12.00 with shipping for 100 5mm 3000-9000 mcd, which is still alot better than any domestic, faster shipping source I have found.


I'm guessing he did not include shipping. Edwood, you find a good deal for us?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

You know - I messed around a bit this morning - but am now getting some real work done (a perk of working for yourself)

I can post some links and prices a bit later if you can wait a while....I haven't bought any yet BTW.

My big outstanding question is this: shipping SKYROCKETS the price. What I'm curious to find out from any previous ebayers is this:

If a person buys from ebay using the BUY NOW option - does he pay shipping on EVERY request?

For example:
Say I buy 5 purchases of different colored LED's - each a different color - from Best Hong Kong - thats, for examples sake $10 in total LED purchases WITHOUT shipping.

Shipping is stated to be $10. Is that PER buy? Even if you buy them ALL within the same 10 minutes? Because then you are looking at $50 shipping on $10 of merchandise.

Or do they bundle them and charge $10 total for shipping?


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Usually they will combine shipping on multiple orders. Use the ask seller a question button and find out. This is the ebay store I usually buy my loose led's from http://myworld.ebay.com/cwithk/ For prewired 12vdc led's I use best hong kong.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I am currently writing to confirm combined shipments. I will post the answer.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Small update...

#1 - Shipping sucks. $7 in leds then $20 to ship them. The companies will give you a dollar discount. So say you buy 3 different colors of lights - the first purchase - shipping is $7, the other two purchases - shipping is $6 each. So instead of $21 shipping - it's $19.

#2 - Two eBay stores below.

BestHongKong:
http://stores.ebay.com/BestHongKong/Besthongkong-coms-Home.html#5mm normal

LED HK:
http://stores.ebay.com/led-hk_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d33QQftidZ2QQtZkm

#3 - I think next year we look at a group buy!


----------

